# Walleye



## Brian Jones

DFJISH said:


> Very nice walleye u.p.trapper!!! This one is a 12 pounder too.


Nice Fish!


----------



## Airboatman

I think both those walleye mounts are nice.Glad to see they dont have fleshy fins and you guys know walleye dont have them.As for embarrassed give me a break,im 26 a guide,have certificates all over my wall,been on the radio,in many papers,and have taken radio talk show hosts out.


----------



## BAY CREEPER

BEST WALLEYE MOUNT EVER... CAUSE IT WAS FREEall your mounts look great and if they make the costumer happy then its even better!!


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Thank you baycreeper...Now thats how it should be instead of everyone nit picking and whining...It gets a lil old..I have been a taxidermist for about 4 years now and never once have i bad mouthed someones mount on here..No matter what it has looked like..


----------



## frenchriver1

Nice mount. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!!!!


----------



## 1ManWolfPak

WalleyeHunter, if that mount looks like the pic of the walleye that was caught, then that is a great mount. I can't believe someone would call someone out on what a walleye is "supposed" to look like, lol. Must not have caught enough to know there are many variations in colors when it comes to these fish. I have caught many that have beat up bodies and torn fins, so you can't say its not what its "supposed" to look like. If you need an example, i have a few pics in my albums that shows variations, and uniqueness in every walleye. Those are great mounts.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Thank you wolf...Alot of people just dont realize how much coloration can change from fish to fish...Yeah there is a "NORMAL" coloration on a walleye but they all change and every fish is different
Yes the mount looks perfect to the picture...On the picture showing the flash did bring out the flesh color way to bright...in real life it only shows a perfect amount on what the fish actullay had


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Alright everyones had their say. 

So lets all just try to get along.


----------



## Paul Thompson

Someone doesn't like their sacred cow BBQ'ed.


----------



## William H Bonney

Here's the deal, some taxi's try to re-create the specimen in it's natural setting, other's re-create "picture's".. Personally, I don't like re-created pic's,,, if that's what someone want's, so be it, just not my cup of tea.

All taxi's know that,, the very second a fish comes outta the water, it changes color.

As for calling out someone's work,,, I'm all for it. Watch all the threads that pop up about people getting burned by a hack job on a trophy of a lifetime,,, weed 'em out I say. It'll only make 'em better,, or make 'em quit. Either way it's better for the us/customers in the long run.


----------



## Groundsize

Guys

It seems so weird that so many of you don't agree here. Walleye do get a shade of red in there fins, but there is a reason behind this! What time of year was this fish caught? How long was it bouncing around in a livewell on a warm day? This is the reason that that walleye had red fins, It was dieing in a livewell on a warm day with old water, the fish died and the fins turned red! then a picture was taken. If you don't believe me then catch a big walleye in the summer on lake erie and let it bounch around in a fiberglass livewell all day until it dies and then take pictures of what the fins look like. SO my opinion is that the red fins are reference to a stressed dead walleye. In my mind should not be on a walleye mount because when the fish was healthy and just caught most likely it did not have red fins.

Paul


----------

